# New from Minnesota



## QH_lover13 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey everybody!

My name is Sydney and I live in Minnesota. I'm 14 years old and I have 4 horses at the moment...
~Queenie- 7 year old sorrel QH mare
I show her in games, mainly barrel racing. She's also a good trail/hacking horse.

~Moose- 5 year old bay QH gelding
I dont really show him, but would like to get him into gaming or WP. He is also a good trail horse.

~Pocos Golden Blitz (aka Blitz)-yearling sorrel QH stallion
I obviously cant ride him yet, but when he gets older once he's done with flatwork and all that, I would like to train him for reining. Maybe gaming.

~Dakota- 11 year old sorrel tobiano paint gelding.
Dakota is currently recovering from contracted hooves, so he is lame. We still ride him, cuz he's not dead lame, but a good trail horse for short rides. Once he gets better I'm going to be showing him in WP.

Well thats all about me...lol. I hope to stick around this forum, just for fun, as another forum already has my heart. :lol:

ETA: I joined this forum a while ago, and forgot my username, but now I saw a post I made, and I remember that I was AQHA_lover_4eva. So yes, that is me if you see a post with the same horses. lol.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Sydney!


----------

